# Pandas =)



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

*Panda/BKK =)*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

*Bkk*

and heres BKK


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

very very nice colour
i was expecting panda corys


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Me to . Nice shrimp I love the black and white.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

@[email protected] very rich in color...
intense black and solid white....
very very pretty


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey where did you get these from? the US or Taiwan?
Please tell me you are going to breed these guys in Canadian water.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> hey where did you get these from? the US or Taiwan?
> Please tell me you are going to breed these guys in Canadian water.


I have and do have them. Just no one seems to pay the price here in Canada so never bothered posting prices.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are perfect!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

My god, wow, had you post these pictures earlier, I would've gone after these guys on the last group buy. I wasn't so sure of the quality and for the price, it's too risky for me take them.
But I agree with you. There isn't much of a market for the high end CRS in Canada. You could try the States though. Have you been to the Shrimp Now forum ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Disappointed, I thought you had a picture of real pandas:

http://www.biojobblog.com/giant-panda-china-big(1).jpg

Lol just kidding, the all black one looks like a cockroach though.

EDIT:
OMG A PANDA CUB:
http://dalesdesigns.net/animals/panda_cub.jpg


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jiang604 said:


> I have and do have them. Just no one seems to pay the price here in Canada so never bothered posting prices.


Jiang I sent you a private message last week but I never heard back. Can you let me know what you have and the price.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Jiang I sent you a private message last week but I never heard back. Can you let me know what you have and the price.


Hi, I never got your PM and I have CRS/CBS/(all grades and quality) fire red/ Sulawesi. PM me what you are looking for and i will get back to you on price as theres too many qualities and grades for me to list =P


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Jiang, Is it possible to breed panda out of crystal black shrimps? How is the blue tone come from?


----------



## BKKcaridina (May 31, 2010)

wow! pandas =D


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhaahh Frank you always hide all these special shrimps...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

jamesren said:


> Hi Jiang, Is it possible to breed panda out of crystal black shrimps? How is the blue tone come from?


james you should buy this pandas and breed them. so it will be available in toronto. I know you have skills to manage this shrimps.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> james you should buy this pandas and breed them. so it will be available in toronto. I know you have skills to manage this shrimps.


no skill required  same params as CRS.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

They are available in canada now. I just don't have money to buy them or can't bear the lose.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

i heard your water parameters for panda is same as the CRS...
should be easy to house them...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You have all the awesome looking shrimp!


----------

